# Mua, bán, trao đổi,  đấu giá, tuyển dụng > Gian hàng hết hiệu lực >  Hộp số 1:10 , 1:5 , 1:4 , 1:6 .... 1:50 harmonic.

## Nam CNC

1-------- hộp số Kamo seiko ,

-- đường kính 100mm 
-- tỉ lệ 1:10 , không độ rơ 
-- dùng mặt bích và dùng cốt , cốt phi 15mm
-- cốt âm truyền động , đường kính 12.7mm, dùng then ( có then đi kèm )
-- Full sắt , nặng tầm 5-6kg , hàng mới chưa xài , do là hàng bãi nên phải trầy 1 xíu.
-- Em này làm trục xoay , trục A đồ gỗ, hay truyền động đai hay thanh răng bánh răng là quá ngon... chịu khó làm 1 cái trục 12.7 rồi kết nối qua khớp nối là tuyệt vời.


có 6 cái , giá 1.2 tr/1cái , ai lấy hết có giá đẹp. ( giá chưa tính tiền ship ,  ship thì thêm 100K đi bằng đường vịt tèo ) 










2- harmonic mặt bích con lăn , dạng xuyên cốt 

-- harmonic , mã SHF , size 20 , tỉ lệ 1:50 , không độ rơ
-- đầy đủ mặt bích , mặt che
--Mặt bích con lăn
--đường kính tầm 95mm
-- tình trạng còn hoạt động tốt , mượt mà .

Giá 1.2tr , chưa tính ship , ship em lấy thêm 50K qua vịt tèo. 

em nợ hình.




Nam 0908415648
3- bánh răng hành tinh , 1:5 , 1:6 , 1:4 , hàng Germany , độ rơ cực nhỏ .... chưa đem về chưa biết , sẽ cập nhật sớm.

----------


## Nam CNC

cập nhật harmonic

----------


## Nam CNC

cập nhật mấy món mini
--Chỉnh tay thanh răng bánh răng
-- Trượt mang cá
-- Full nhôm
-- phù hợp cho việc gá thấu kính , kính hiển vi , hay chụp hình macro
-- Hành trình trượt 60x60x50






Giá 700K bao ship...

----------


## storm1192010

Bác để em hộp số harmonic.Thứ 2 em chuyển khoản.

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

cảm ơn bác , khách hàng quen em free ship ạ.

----------


## truongkiet

Có Cái nào 1:4 hoặc 1:5 ko a Nam ơi

----------


## Nam CNC

có 1:4, 1:5 , loại bánh răng hành tinh , cốt vào 14mm, cốt ra cỡ 14-15 hay sao ấy , không nhớ , giá 400K / 1 em , bác cần bao nhiêu cái em lấy giúp , hàng germany , hãng alpha reducer , loại này có độ rơ nho nhỏ , bác vào web tìm hiểu giúp em nhé , cỡ <6 arcmin 1/10 độ ... em đoán đại chứ nhớ là 5 thôi ạ.... 


Loại nào rơ hay không rơ , ít hay nhiều đều có số cụ thể để các bác dễ tính toán , với độ rơ <10 arcmin thì quy ra chiều dài bánh răng thanh răng 1 vòng 100mm thì nhỏ hơn 0.05mm

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## duytrungcdt

em đang cần một số hộp số ko độ dơ nhỏ xíu để ghép lại làm cái tay máy
anh cho em bộ sưu tập rồi em chọn dc ko 
mail em duytrungcdt@gmail.com
zalo 0976023322
thank a

----------


## Nam CNC

em đã nhận tiền bác storm , bác vui lòng cho em số DT và địa chỉ nhà để em gửi hàng nha , em quên mất tiêu cái địa chỉ.


Duytrung , cái nào em muốn bán em đăng lên rồi , còn chưa đăng là em chưa muốn ạ hehehe, với lại em chẳng biết cái gì là nhỏ nhỏ không độ rơ cả... bác phải cho thật nhiều thông tin về tỉ số truyền, kích thước , kết cấu, cái nào phù hợp thì em post lên chứ 1 đống cùi bắp trong xó , đăng lên hết mệt lắm ạ

----------


## truongkiet

em mua để làm máy phay kim loại nên cần loại ko độ rơ hành trình máy xy khoảng 400x600 nếu loại anh Nam nói nếu phù hợp thì Anh lấy dùm em 3 bộ nha

----------


## Nam CNC

tỉ số truyền 1:5 hay 1: loại không độ rơ gần như là không có , ngoại trừ mấy cái hộp số tích hợp theo mấy em động cơ vexta có mã N5 , hay hộp số kamo seiko tỉ lệ 1:5 , ngoài ra thì em chưa thấy cái nào tỉ số nhỏ như thế mà không có độ rơ .


cách đơn giản và hiệu quả nhất là dùng bánh đai răng dây đai răng 1:5 thì có thể xem giảm tốc không độ rơ đó ạ.

----------


## storm1192010

Em đã nhắn vào sdt của bác rồi mà

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## thuyên1982

bác nam lấy dùm em mấy cái hộp số 1/6 cốt vào 14 mặt bích vừa servo 400w càng tốt, cốt ra 14 luôn thì tuyệt.
thank.

----------


## Nam CNC

cốt vào thì 14 , nhưng mặt bích thì không phải là dành cho mấy em servo 400W đâu , còn cốt ra thì chắc chắn không phải 14 , còn mười mấy không nhớ . Số lượng bác cho em cụ thể nhưng chẳng biết có mấy cái ạ , chắc 3 cái là tối đa. 


Có người chào hàng em 2 con 1:10 , hành tinh , mới đẹp , dành cho mấy em 400W luôn , cốt vào 14 , ra 14 , nhưng giá chát quá , 800K 1 cái , em ứ thèm lấy , ai lấy em chỉ chổ cho. Ngoài VV , tiệm Tuyết Minh.

----------


## thuyên1982

> cốt vào thì 14 , nhưng mặt bích thì không phải là dành cho mấy em servo 400W đâu , còn cốt ra thì chắc chắn không phải 14 , còn mười mấy không nhớ . Số lượng bác cho em cụ thể nhưng chẳng biết có mấy cái ạ , chắc 3 cái là tối đa. 
> 
> 
> Có người chào hàng em 2 con 1:10 , hành tinh , mới đẹp , dành cho mấy em 400W luôn , cốt vào 14 , ra 14 , nhưng giá chát quá , 800K 1 cái , em ứ thèm lấy , ai lấy em chỉ chổ cho. Ngoài VV , tiệm Tuyết Minh.


vâng bác lấy cho em ba cái 1/6 nhé. bác lấy dùm  em hai con 1/10 kia luôn được không, giá vậy ngon mà bác.
thank.

----------


## haianhelectric

Mình cần tỷ lệ 1:5 lắp được động 400W mitsubishi dòng j2a, 4 cái nhé.

----------


## Nam CNC

@ Thuyên .... giá 800K , em lấy về bán cho bác giá gì mà còn lời nữa , em cũng tính toán chừng mực cho cái giá nó đáng với giá trị , chứ cao quá em chỉ chổ cho bác mua luôn cho nó lành , đỡ mang tiếng bán giá chát.

Tỉ lệ 1:5 lắp servo 400W là hàng hiếm lắm anh  Hải Anh ơi , nếu có em sẽ đem lên đây bán cho anh hen... Em thích nhất dòng Harmonic HPG , hay Apex taiwan , 2 dòng này chuẩn khỏi chỉnh

----------

thuyên1982

----------


## Nam CNC

---em đã thực hiện công việc mua giúp hộp số cho bác Thuyên1982

gồm
- 3 hộp số 1:6
- 2 hộp 1:10 dành cho servo 400W

Bác Thuyên xin vào xác nhận và chuyển tiền cho việc mua bán và em còn chuyển hàng , chứ nhờ em mua giúp xong hết 3 ngày rồi mà liên lạc thì chỉ có dt bàn không gặp được , nhắn tin không trả lời em , mong bác giữ đúng lời hứa.

----------


## thuyên1982

> ---em đã thực hiện công việc mua giúp hộp số cho bác Thuyên1982
> 
> gồm
> - 3 hộp số 1:6
> - 2 hộp 1:10 dành cho servo 400W
> 
> Bác Thuyên xin vào xác nhận và chuyển tiền cho việc mua bán và em còn chuyển hàng , chứ nhờ em mua giúp xong hết 3 ngày rồi mà liên lạc thì chỉ có dt bàn không gặp được , nhắn tin không trả lời em , mong bác giữ đúng lời hứa.


em lấy mà thứ hai em mới chuyển tiền đc bác thông cảm nhé!!

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

xác nhận với bác Thuyên .

----------


## truongkiet

Em lấy 3 hộp số 1:10 thì có giá tốt ko anh Nam ơi

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## Nam CNC

3 hộp số 1:10 kamo seiko ? bác đã kiểm tra hết thông số chưa ạ ?


3 cái hộp số đó là tuyệt vời nó chỉ có 1 khuyết điểm là cốt vào 12.7mm , nếu bác nắm rõ được thông tin em sẽ chiến đấu với bác với cái giá đẹp nhất có thể.

----------


## truongkiet

Ko độ rơ là ok còn cốt bao nhiêu e cũng chơi được hết

----------

Nam CNC

----------


## truongkiet

Mà anh Nam còn găm hàng anpha step ko vậy chia lại e 3 bộ được ko

----------


## Nam CNC

nếu thế thì em giảm cho bác 30% , ok không ? còn lại 840K/1cái thôi thì tính chẳn 800K/1cái , cộng thêm 150K tiền ship viettel nhé. Vị chi TC 2550K cho 3 em +ship thường vịt tèo.

---anpha step có cha occutit bán kìa, hắn nhiều lắm nhưng không rõ lí do không rao hàng . Để em nói hắn ngày mai rao lên cho các bác mua.

----------


## truongkiet

Ok...vậy mai e liên lạc dt với a

----------


## Nam CNC

Tình hình cập nhật 1 tí :

hộp số harmonic ra đi 
hộp số kamoseiko đã a đi 3 bộ còn 3 bộ.
hộp số 1:6 ra đi 3 bộ .
bộ trượt ra đi 


chỉ còn kamo seko thôi , em nó mặt bích quá thích hợp cho trục A đồ gỗ nha.

----------

